# G'day From Down Under!



## Coastie (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all!

I go by Coastie, I live on the East coast of Australia in a little semi-rural suburb a few kms from the beach. 

I own one horse, Byron Soloist, 14.2hh Bay Australian Riding Pony Gelding, 8ys old. Owned him for around a year, he's quite a handful but very showy and does win alot when he is behaving in hack shows.

I've been riding for eleven years and owned many horses, and often have the odd horse here and there come stay with me to be "child proofed" because everyone round the pony club and show circuit knows I love to do it .

Came about this forum when I was googling something, so thought I'd join. I'm also a member of HGS [Horse Grooming Supplies Forum]. 

So drop me a message anytime and I'll see you around the forum!

Coastie


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Coastie! Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

HI Coastie. Welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey there Coastie; & welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome, good looking horse BTW!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome! have fun chatting on here about horses


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

heys! i'm an aussie 2! cept i live in the addelaide hillz


----------

